# air compressor



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a review about the Hitachi 6 gallon compressor and 2 gun combo kit. Well I just got it a couple of hours ago and put around 50 nails through the 15 gauge finish nailer and around 20 through the 18 gauge brad nailer. I had no problems both were easy to use felt well made and worked well. I had no jams and depth was easy to control with the tool free depth change right on the tool.both guns require oil . I am also very happy with the compressor. It refills fast and does not need to very often. For a pancake compressor it is fairly quiet. I do have a couple of question. First one was that when I emptied the water there was almost none in there. Is that normal for the limited use I gave it or is something wrong. Other thing I was wondering was how much oil should I put in the guns.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodworkingkid said:


> This is a review about the Hitachi 6 gallon compressor and 2 gun combo kit. Well I just got it a couple of hours ago and put around 50 nails through the 15 gauge finish nailer and around 20 through the 18 gauge brad nailer. I had no problems both were easy to use felt well made and worked well. I had no jams and depth was easy to control with the tool free depth change right on the tool.both guns require oil . I am also very happy with the compressor. It refills fast and does not need to very often. For a pancake compressor it is fairly quiet. I do have a couple of question. First one was that when I emptied the water there was almost none in there. Is that normal for the limited use I gave it or is something wrong. Other thing I was wondering was how much oil should I put in the guns.


The water accumulates more as the compressor makes repeated cycles... It's also a function of the air's humidity. So it's not a surprise to not have water after only a couple cycles.

As for oil, I guess there are varrying opinions but I put a drop or two everytime I pull a new gun out of the drawer... If used several days in a row then it's every other day. You want to protect the guns valves and o-rings from sticking and tearing.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a few PC nail guns. After each use, three drops of air tool oil.

BTW - The oil also helps prevent jams.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

On the water thing, compressing air tends to force moisture in the air (humidity) into drops, which in turn fall out of the air, this ends up in the bottom of your compressor. The compressor air inlet, and outlets are at the top of the tank, the bleed valve is on the bottom. So the air going out of the compressor SHOULD be dry, isn't always, especially the more humid it is, which is why filters and air dryers are common accessories...

So even if you are pulling 50% of your moisture out each time the compressor cycles, it builds, and builds in the bottom of tank, the drier the air, the less moisture collects in the bottom of the compressor tank. I have had days when I bled the tank and hardly any moisture at all comes out, I have had other days when it first starts out as a stream of water before air comes out... (it gets nasty humid here). So whether or not you are getting water out of your tank when you drain it, I wouldn't worry, just drain that sucker... Even if you can't tell, you ARE squeezing water out of that air in the tank, and you don't want the water sitting in the bottom...

As far as oil goes. I don't care if it is a nailer, an impact wrench, or die grinder, all my air tools except spray guns get 2 - 3 drops of air tool oil at the start of each work session. If I work with the air tool more than 4 hours, another 2 - 3 drops go in... You are trying to keep the seals and O rings from drying out, and in turn blowing out or tearing...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When a compressor runs, it "compresses" air, which causes heat. That condenses as moisture from the hot air in the tank and will collect at the bottom. If operating in a high humidity condition, that moist air will add to the condensation in the tank. 

I drain the tank daily under pressure until all the moisture, and any of the slime that collects blows out freely. As for oiling guns, I put 3-4 drops of air tool oil (at the air inlet) once a day at the start of use. If a gun won't be used, they still get oiled and operated a few times a week. 












 







.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> When a compressor runs, it "compresses" air, which causes heat. That condenses as moisture from the hot air in the tank and will collect at the bottom. If operating in a high humidity condition, that moist air will add to the condensation in the tank.
> 
> I drain the tank daily under pressure until all the moisture, and any of the slime that collects blows out freely. As for oiling guns, I put 3-4 drops of air tool oil (at the air inlet) once a day at the start of use. If a gun won't be used, they still get oiled and operated a few times a week.
> 
> ...


Nope, heat evaporates water. What is happening is that the air is being compressed to a higher pressure than the vapor pressure of the water at the same temperature. This forces the water to a liquid. It is basic thermodynamics.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mwhals said:


> Nope, heat evaporates water. What is happening is that the air is being compressed to a higher pressure than the vapor pressure of the water at the same temperature. This forces the water to a liquid.


It's my limited understanding is that air can't evaporate in a pressurized tank, and that condensation is actually from the hot compressed air that cools, and creates the moisture in the tank. In your last sentence, it's also my understanding that water is a liquid.

However it technically gets there, a compressor will produce water in a tank...and that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> It's my limited understanding is that air can't evaporate in a pressurized tank, and that condensation is actually from the hot compressed air that cools, and creates the moisture in the tank. In your last sentence, it's also my understanding that water is a liquid.
> 
> However it technically gets there, a compressor will produce water in a tank...and that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.:laughing:
> 
> .


Water can be a vapor too just like natural gas can be a liquid (with enough pressure) as I know you know . My professional field uses these principles (I am not a wood working professional like some on this forum, so I make my money a different way)

We can definitely agree that liquid water is a definite in an air compressor tank and it needs to be purged.

I would love to trade Thermodynamics knowledge for some of your woodworking skills.


----------

